# Weight Charts?



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

I was curious if any of you kept weight charts? 
What do they look like? Does it help you?

I'm asking because I currently keep one, but I feel like it's just too disorganized ugh!

Also, at what weight would you call a mouse fat? Healthy? Underweight?

I've been looking online for all of this info so that I wouldn't have to ask you such silly questions, but I just can't seem to come to a definitive answer. lol


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well. I use Kintraks (actually now I use the Animal Breeder), which you can get at kintraks.com. It's highly recommendable, and well worth the money (there's a free trial). It has a built-in weight chart, which is really easy and neat to use. I use the weight chat a lot, because I like to see it early as possible if my mice start losing weight, or if I'm waiting for a doe to get pregnant. Very helpful indeed.

You can't define at what weight a mouse is the right weight or not. It depends purely on the individual mouse and how big it is. I have a doe that weighs 32g, and one that weighs 60g. They are both perfectly healthy, one is just small, and the other rather big. I even had one that weighed 67g 5 days before she died of old age, and she was not fat at all.

Also, no silly questions.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Well. I use Kintraks (actually now I use the Animal Breeder), which you can get at kintraks.com. It's highly recommendable, and well worth the money (there's a free trial). It has a built-in weight chart, which is really easy and neat to use. I use the weight chat a lot, because I like to see it early as possible if my mice start losing weight, or if I'm waiting for a doe to get pregnant. Very helpful indeed.
> 
> You can't define at what weight a mouse is the right weight or not. It depends purely on the individual mouse and how big it is. I have a doe that weighs 32g, and one that weighs 60g. They are both perfectly healthy, one is just small, and the other rather big. I even had one that weighed 67g 5 days before she died of old age, and she was not fat at all.
> 
> Also, no silly questions.


Well i am mostly asking bc I have a doe that i let with a male for a couple days, She should be due in a week. But Im wondering if steady weight gain is normal or if that only happens at the end of pregnancy. She was 30 g when introduced to the male, and now weighs a whopping 41 grams! A gain of almost a gram a day! 
My other mice are not gaining weight at all. (Except for the new doe I adopted that is now VERY pregnant)

I just want my mice to be as healthy as possible. But They all seem happy, active, playful, curious, and loving. So They just must be healthy anyway! ^^


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds to me like she's definitely pregnant. How old is she?
Some does will gain weight almost from day one when being paired, others won't start gaining until they're 1-1,5 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Sounds to me like she's definitely pregnant. How old is she?
> Some does will gain weight almost from day one when being paired, others won't start gaining until they're 1-1,5 weeks pregnant.


Her age is not definintive. I bought her from a pet store. I know they won't sell any mice younger than 10 weeks ( i asked) , and she was already a lot bigger than any mouse in the cage when i got her. She already looked older than 10 weeks. I estimated closer to 13 weeks old based on her size and weight when i brought her home. And I didn't breed her until i had had her for three weeks. So that adds on to 15 weeks, and it's been 1 week and five days. So minimally she is aged at 16 weeks. 
She's still my biggest mouse, just in size and weight too, so I would personally say she were anywhere between 16-20 weeks.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I was only asking because the younger does usually keep gaining weight for quite a while.  But 1g a day in the first week or so is a lot. I would expect babies in not too long. Especially if she soon starts gaining more than 1g a day. Most gain 2-5g a day when they are 1,5/2 to almost 3 weeks pregnant. And then one day they gain half of what they gained so far, and the birth is usually less than 24 hours away. That's my experience anyway.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> I was only asking because the younger does usually keep gaining weight for quite a while.  But 1g a day in the first week or so is a lot. I would expect babies in not too long. Especially if she soon starts gaining more than 1g a day. Most gain 2-5g a day when they are 1,5/2 to almost 3 weeks pregnant. And then one day they gain half of what they gained so far, and the birth is usually less than 24 hours away. That's my experience anyway.


Well, she's gained another gram! And her babies aren't due for another week! Either I have a lot of babies on the way, or one "fluffy" mouse mamma. haha
She's making me laugh with all of this weight gain! ^^


----------

